# Bug List & First day likes/dislikes



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok, I have had a Tivo since 1999. And a S3 HD since 2007. The is my first time in the new interface. A list of things I don't like after a day.

1) Settings Interface - Not HD old interface
2) Signal Strength - doesn't work, the Tone sound stopped signalling me how strong the signal was, and all the signals strength were a lot lower, S3 were all 90+, this device not (at least this page doesn't report correctly)
3) The channel select page (I'm OTA) is old interface. And it really sucks! When I scan channels about 40 show up, but only 10-15 are good. So I have to remove all 25+ bad channels. I literally have to do two steps, step 1 get a pen an paper and channel surf - writing down the good channels. step 2 enter the channel select page and delete the bad channels. Why can't this page be in HD and show you video at the same time, so you don't have to switch back and forth and quality and/remove channels from your lineup.
4)Showcase apps- OLD!! SD! I never used this stuff in 14 years. Why does it have such a large button for something that UI doesn't match and I don't use. Let me remove it or remove it for everyone. Google discontinues OLD products, this should be discontinued. I don't want those GAMES.
5)Youtube, why is the Loading screen not HD? why does it take so long to load?
6) ****** Very annoying = takes 3 seconds to change channels!! Why do we have to see a black screen for so long! the s3 OTA channel change was instant, you didn't see a black screen.... ******VERY ANNOYING
7) Amazon Instant is CRAP, worthless, and OLD. come on.... this is not the amazon one app we want. I rather have zero amazon then this app that I have not used in 7 years with the Tivo S3. yet again it would be better to get rid of the old first.
8) ********another very annoying, when you switch between season pass page and live view, or tivo menu and live video - why does the video/audio flash off for a second. It is distracting and never happened on my S3. feels very broken and buggy.
9) new RF remote seems slightly unresponsive, every 100 button presses doesn't seem to register.
10) why is default 1080i and not 1080p?
11) tivo lanuch pad seems unresponsive and OLD, Fling queue is a non-supported google chromecast feature. why does the logo need to say "Launchpad for Tivo" shouldn't "Launchpad" be enough? maybe season pass page it should be called "Seasonpass for Tivo" and "Live View for Tivo" Each menu title should have "for Tivo" added to it so I don't forget what Device I am using. bad design....
12) no Android support. I got the free Stream device. But I don't have or ever want a crappy iOS device.
13) NO UV MOVIES!! Booooo. we need Vude/Flixster ASAP

**LAST ONE IS A HUGE CHANGE
14) When changing channels on the S3 Tivo had a temporary buffer for the other tuner (the channel you are not watching) would continued to recorded. So if you switched back to the channel you would still have a buffer. so you switch back and forth between two live shows (which are not being recorded on a schedule) and still rewind, the Tivo uses the opposite tuner each channel you change. But now as soon as you change the channel you lose your buffer!! Tivo is only using one tuner when changing channel? Why not do the same thing as on the old, use all tuners that are not being used and keep the buffers for the old previous stations, rotate them out so you would have 4 - 30 minute buffers.


good stuff
1) hd OTA signal strength seems as good as my S3, even tho the testing page doesnt work
2) Slide remote works perfectly - will use this instead of the RF remote.
3) thank you for letting me hide how much drive space is used on the main window. seeing %10 used or 50% used is just useless, in 14 years of having a tivo I have never cared or ran not of space.
4) 4 TUNNERS!!! SO MUCH BETTER THAN 2 !!
5) Tivo MINI!!
6) Android App now works! with the S3 it was crippled. (however the setup was rather silly.. I could of designed a much quicker.
7) The physical box is REALLY small! I like. (I turned of the LED lights tho & miss my clock and LED screen that indicated what shows are being recorded.)

all in all it seems like this unit is not completely new.
it still has OLD interfaces and OLD apps
Tivo really should of purged all the old stuff.
I can't believe some of the choices they made in this software.
But you have to remember. Tivo makes money from lawsuits, not US!

Overall I think Tivo just have bad software designers. They can't seem to get away from OLD code. They have a business department that decides UI and makes bad choices. They should look at both the Roku and cromecast, both of those products are more innovative. They should learn agile programming and more software updates. knowing tivo this software will not be changed for another 9 months. and if you were agile, most of the bugs I mentioned could be fixed in days or weeks.

But I love my tivo, because it lets me skip commercials and never miss a TV show. Lets me not have to pay for cable for over 9 years.


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

I have most of the same feelings about the PremiereXL4 that I just got a month ago, going from my S3 OLED.

(except the bad things you said about the iOS devices, I understand how you feel)

Funny how we are talking about one complete platform upgrade( difference, Premiere-Roamio) and everything seems like the same experience - was the S3 OLED just such a Great TiVo or what?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

The audio interruption (bad #8) and buffer issue (bad #10) are really the only issues that bother me.

The audio cutoff is VERY annoying.

(And yes, the S3 was a great box - wish I had held on to one)


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

ilovedvrs said:


> 3) The channel select page (I'm OTA) is old interface. And it really sucks! When I scan channels about 40 show up, but only 10-15 are good. So I have to remove all 25+ bad channels. I literally have to do two steps...


I went through this on my Premier until someone mentioned that from the Guide screen, you can do left to get to the 1st column with the channel name, then press Info and get an option screen to remove that channel.

God knows how the first person found out about this, but it isn't nearly as painful as using the channel list.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ilovedvrs said:


> 8) ********another very annoying, when you switch between season pass page and live view, or tivo menu and live video - why does the video/audio flash off for a second. It is distracting and never happened on my S3. feels very broken and buggy.


What is your output resolution set to? If you're using Native this could be because your TV has to switch from 1080i to 720p or whatever. Maybe your S3 was set to a Fixed resolution so you didn't see the switch/blink?



ilovedvrs said:


> **LAST ONE IS A HUGE CHANGE
> 14) When changing channels on the S3 Tivo had a temporary buffer for the other tuner (the channel you are not watching) would continued to recorded. So if you switched back to the channel you would still have a buffer. so you switch back and forth between two live shows (which are not being recorded on a schedule) and still rewind, the Tivo uses the opposite tuner each channel you change. But now as soon as you change the channel you lose your buffer!! Tivo is only using one tuner when changing channel? Why not do the same thing as on the old, use all tuners that are not being used and keep the buffers for the old previous stations, rotate them out so you would have 4 - 30 minute buffers.


There is a buffer for each tuner, but if you change channels on the foreground tuner (not recording) you will lose the buffer. This is how it works on all models.

The situation you described above with your S3 would only work if the background tuner was already tuned to the channel you were switching to. In this case the TiVo would actually switch tuners. For example:

Tuner 1: tuned to channel 1
Tuner 2: tuned to channel 2

If you're watching Tuner 1, and press Channel Up, the box will switch tuners, bringing Tuner 2 to the foreground to show you channel 2. Tuner 1 is still on channel 1 with buffer preserved. If you press Channel Down down, you'll swap tuners again.

However, if you're on Tuner 1 and press Channel Down, the foreground tuner will change channels to say, channel 99 and your buffer of channel 1 is lost. If you press Channel Up to go back to channel 1, the buffer will be empty (and you'll lose the buffer from channel 99).

So if you want to preserve the buffers while channel surfing, you should use the Live TV button (or press Info and then arrow down to the tuner list) and swap tuners _before_ changing channels to preserve the other tuner buffer.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Some comments

(3) - the new guide is much easier to use to remove channels. No need to do it the old way. One of the best new software features added in the HDUI.
(6) - check your output, different TVs react to the setting differently. Many find fixing it to the TV default allows for the fastest access. Why are you changing channels?  
(7) Amazon Prime is up to Amazon to update. The downloading app still works great, only one that allows downloads instead of streaming.
(8) See #6
(11) These are junk, just hide them
(12) You knew this already, buy it for what it does not, not for what is promised. I want android too, just to be clear.
(13) Contact the software vendor you want to write the app. Would you complain to Google/Apple about an app you want from a third party?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ilovedvrs said:


> Ok, I have had a Tivo since 1999. And a S3 HD since 2007. The is my first time in the new interface. A list of things I don't like after a day.
> 
> 3) The channel select page (I'm OTA) is old interface. And it really sucks! When I scan channels about 40 show up, but only 10-15 are good. So I have to remove all 25+ bad channels. I literally have to do two steps, step 1 get a pen an paper and channel surf - writing down the good channels. step 2 enter the channel select page and delete the bad channels. Why can't this page be in HD and show you video at the same time, so you don't have to switch back and forth and quality and/remove channels from your lineup.


Might want to play with it some more. The Premiere added the ability to add and remove channels from the Guide so you never have to leave live TV. Just hit left in the guide to get to the channel and then hit select. You can remove or add to favorites there unless something changed on Roamio. If you hit left again you can go past the channels to view the guide history.

You can also go into channels under settings and hit live tv. Flip channels until you hit a channel you don't get and then hit left which takes you back to the channel settings. This has worked since at least the series 2 .


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

tomhorsley said:


> I went through this on my Premier until someone mentioned that from the Guide screen, you can do left to get to the 1st column with the channel name, then press Info and get an option screen to remove that channel. God knows how the first person found out about this, but it isn't nearly as painful as using the channel list.





innocentfreak said:


> Might want to play with it some more. The Premiere added the ability to add and remove channels from the Guide so you never have to leave live TV. Just hit left in the guide to get to the channel and then hit select. You can remove or add to favorites there unless something changed on Roamio.


How did I not know about this?  That is pretty sweet. :up:


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

3)thanks for the new way to hide channels, too bad I won't have to do that again for another 7 years...
6) I have 1080p fixed to my projector, the overall screen size doesn't change and my projector doesn't change resolution, tivo properly upsales. The problem #6 was when changing channels in general, push up or down channel I see black screen and lag.
11) agreed, will hide


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Might want to play with it some more. The Premiere added the ability to add and remove channels from the Guide so you never have to leave live TV. Just hit left in the guide to get to the channel and then hit select. You can remove or add to favorites there unless something changed on Roamio. If you hit left again you can go past the channels to view the guide history.
> 
> You can also go into channels under settings and hit live tv. Flip channels until you hit a channel you don't get and then hit left which takes you back to the channel settings. This has worked since at least the series 2 .


Thank you. I've been having to manually make a list, go to settings -> channels and then checking/unchecking channels in a two step process. What you describe is so much easier...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

3) Actually, I use this quite a bit as cable companies tend to change the channel line up with regular frequency. I could handle the initial pain by using a line up card, but the ongoing growth of garbage was annoying.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

windracer said:


> How did I not know about this?  That is pretty sweet. :up:


You need to stop playing around with your security system and pay more attention to TCF and updates provided directly from TiVo! 



> A few more things
> 
> In the Grid Guide, if you press LEFT to highlight a channel number and then press SELECT, you will see options like Add to favorites and Remove from Channel List.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

From what I've heard talking to people, nothing changed about buffers and your description is only true if you happen to be changing back and forth on the channels hat your two tuners are on.

I mean, I have an active premiere and S3 at my house right now. Both will lose the buffer if I hit channel up or channel down.

If I want to jump back and forth between two channels (as you describe) with both of them buffering, I use "live TV" so I can specify the tuner I want on each channel, and then I can hit just "OK" to toggle back and forth between them, with both having a buffer.

Sometimes I'll do this to pause one show and watch the other, then jump back during commercials. Especially with sporting events that I watch in FF anyways.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

How does the tuner toggle work with a 4 or 6 tuner device? Does Live TV cycle through all the tuners with each press? Is there a faster way to choose a specific tuner?

I've only ever had 2 tuner TiVos.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> How does the tuner toggle work with a 4 or 6 tuner device? Does Live TV cycle through all the tuners with each press? Is there a faster way to choose a specific tuner?
> 
> I've only ever had 2 tuner TiVos.


 Live TV button cycles through all of them. To select specific tuner, press right arrow during live TV and then scroll down to the icon showing multiple circles and from there you get channel number and description of what is on each tuner and you can select which tuner to make foreground from there.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

> 6) ****** Very annoying = takes 3 seconds to change channels!! Why do we have to see a black screen for so long! the s3 OTA channel change was instant, you didn't see a black screen.... ******VERY ANNOYING


I had this problem on my Premier - I went into settings and selected only one specific resolution and that fixed the issue.



> 4)Showcase apps- OLD!! SD! I never used this stuff in 14 years. Why does it have such a large button for something that UI doesn't match and I don't use. Let me remove it or remove it for everyone. Google discontinues OLD products, this should be discontinued. I don't want those GAMES.
> 7) Amazon Instant is CRAP, worthless, and OLD. come on.... this is not the amazon one app we want. I rather have zero amazon then this app that I have not used in 7 years with the Tivo S3. yet again it would be better to get rid of the old first.


You complain, but this is actually a very exciting time! TiVo rolled out a new HTML5 App platform with the Roamio line. The old platform was slow, terrible and dead! This is an app platform that can grow - you mentioned Vude/Flixster, yeah, that is actually a possibilty now... TiVo is working on an App Store - so I see this as an oportunity that never existed before.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

windracer said:


> How did I not know about this?  That is pretty sweet. :up:


Nor did I; and I've had a Premiere for 9 months...


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

One problem I had was streaming to my original iPad. The stream would jitter and rebuffer. I was ready to sell it off, but switching wifi to the 5 Ghz band fixed the problem!

I am loving the Roamio!


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks to all of the early Roamio adopters.

I'm pretty sure I'll be getting one in the next 6-12 months and move my Elite/XL4 to another room. The speed of the interface and the potential for HTML5 apps is pretty compelling.

If there was a Vudu/Flixster app to enable watching my UltraViolet movies, I'd probably upgrade right away. And if Amazon ever gets off their butts and creates an Amazon Instant streaming app, it would be awesome.

For now, my trusty Roku 2XS is working fine for all that stuff and more.


----------

